# Sweet Ride's Tank



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Had the pleasure of photographing this tank last night. Had butterflies in my stomach as Ian is a photographer as well. I enjoyed talking shop with him. Hopefully I got some he will like.

Oh and I brought my OWN towel MattDean....and MAN did it get put to use. I might just drop some of this weight by continuing to do tank portraits!!!

Here is a FTS Teaser. Love the aquascaping


Untitled-1 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

The other side


Untitled-2 by in his image, on Flickr


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Oh boy, what a combo. SweetRide + Mitchell has got to equal epic win.  can't wait to see more...


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

mitchell said:


> Had the pleasure of photographing this tank last night. Had butterflies in my stomach as Ian is a photographer as well. I enjoyed talking shop with him. Hopefully I got some he will like.
> 
> Oh and I brought my OWN towel MattDean....and MAN did it get put to use. I might just drop some of this weight by continuing to do tank portraits!!!
> 
> ...


Mitchell thank you for taking the time to snap this photos! Am flattered that you think of me as a photographer also, but as I've said I just do this for kicks! your the real deal!!!!

I definitively have a few favorites from the once that you snapped!!! it's also nice to see the tank from a different set of eyes!!!! Thanks again!!!!!

...... oh and Matt it's not our place it's Mitchell!!!!



50seven said:


> Oh boy, what a combo. SweetRide + Mitchell has got to equal epic win.  can't wait to see more...


your too kind 50seven!!!!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

here are a few more photos......


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

and some more.....


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

a few more......


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm glad your happy with them. I had fun


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow. Some of those shots are surreal. Nice work!!!


----------



## mitchell (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are a few more


6 by in his image, on Flickr


27 by in his image, on Flickr


19 by in his image, on Flickr


45 by in his image, on Flickr


21 by in his image, on Flickr


39 by in his image, on Flickr


36 by in his image, on Flickr


38 by in his image, on Flickr


----------

